# Bushing 9-70A dimensions



## teledan (Nov 20, 2017)

Would someone here be able to give me the dimensions for bushing 9-70A for the 10"/12" Atlas Craftsman lathes?  The part is shown here:

http://bridgeport.askmisterscience.com/atlas3.gif

Thanks!


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 21, 2017)

We do not have the drawing because Clausing still sells the part.  If we did have the drawing, I don't know of anyone here who has the machinery to make it because of the two external keys.


----------



## teledan (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks Robert, I am planning on 3D printing some, so if someone has one that they could measure that would be most helpful!


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 21, 2017)

OK.  I have two new (which are some sort of plastic) parts.  When I get time, if no one else has already done it, I'll do up a sketch.


----------



## teledan (Nov 21, 2017)

That would be great Robert, thanks!  If you have the sleeve that goes inside that would be helpful too (part 9-73A).  

BTW, I have been modeling up some gears for these lathes and have them posted on my Shapeways shop:

https://www.shapeways.com/shops/duncandesigns 

I have them priced as low as I can, I am not making money off these, just doing it for fun really.  If anyone wants any other sizes let me know!


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 21, 2017)

OK.  I think that I bought two of stud, sleeve and bushing when I bought the metric conversion pair of gears.


----------



## Rob (Nov 21, 2017)

The cost of new ones from Clausing is under $10.


----------



## yendor (Nov 22, 2017)

I saw your site.
But the 618 Gears and the 10D/F series are not the same gears.
Are you making both versions?


----------



## teledan (Nov 22, 2017)

It looks like this bushing should be around $5 printed in nylon. 

I was just going to make the bushing for the larger lathes, not the 618.  I had someone request that I model this bushing so they could purchase it since they will be buying some gears as well.  I could do the bushings for the 618 though if anyone needs them.


----------



## jrkorman (Nov 22, 2017)

teledan said:


> Would someone here be able to give me the dimensions for bushing 9-70A for the 10"/12" Atlas Craftsman lathes?  The part is shown here:
> 
> http://bridgeport.askmisterscience.com/atlas3.gif
> 
> Thanks!



Will this do?

Drawing Atlas/Craftsman Bushing 9-70A

Drawing Atlas/Craftsman Sleave 9-73A

Jim Korman


----------



## teledan (Nov 22, 2017)

That’s perfect Jim, thank you!!


----------



## jrkorman (Nov 24, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> We do not have the drawing because Clausing still sells the part.



Does that mean that if Clausing sells the part no drawings are allowed in the Downloads? Or does that just refer to
factory drawings that might (or might not) be available.

Thanks,

Jim Korman


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 24, 2017)

I meant that we don't have the factory drawings.  There is apparently no copyright protection for parts.  So the short answer is that there is no legal restriction against someone making a part instead of buying it from whomever first made it.  So there is no restriction against reverse-engineering a drawing.  Just don't make any mistakes!  For example, I have a drawing in my files of the 9-73A Sleeve which omits the narrow undercut between the tube and the flange or base.  If Jim hasn't already done it, I'll put his drawings of 9-70A and 9-73A in Downloads later.  Right now, my lunch is getting cold.


----------



## jrkorman (Nov 24, 2017)

Robert, Thanks for the info.

Yes, I did add the undercut to the drawing. If anyone finds a mistake, let me know. These are in
Autosketch and easy to change!

Jim Korman


----------



## jrkorman (Nov 25, 2017)

I've updated the drawings to include contact info and posted them to the Atlas Lathe downloads.

Jim Korman


----------



## teledan (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks guys!!


----------

